

Best to keep things simple? Backlash from the community - furiouslol
http://search.twitter.com/search?q=sitemeter

======
furiouslol
Sitemeter just launched their new version -
<https://www.sitemeter.com/viewstats.php?site=sm1giantbikes>

Definitely a lot "flash"-ier (descriptively & literally) than the previous
version that was mainly text-based.

I'm honestly surprised by the rejection by the vocal community.

Any Sitemeter users here?

